
Improving DuckDuckGo - sdan
https://improving.duckduckgo.com/
======
jawns
> At DuckDuckGo, we do not collect or share any personal information.

> These requests are anonymous and the information is used only by us to
> improve our products.

There are some philosophical questions here, like: What information is
personal information? What information is personally identifying information?
What information can be made into personally identifying information, even if
it's not personally identifying in its raw form?

Maybe DuckDuckGo is really genuine about protecting its users' privacy. But if
it is at all possible for the information it collects -- even if ostensibly
anonymous -- to be used to fingerprint users, then regardless of whether
DuckDuckGo intends to fingerprint users, there's a vector there that some
other party (government, hacker, or otherwise) might try to leverage. I'm not
saying it would be worth their time to do so. But it would be nice if
DuckDuckGo were to either affirm or deny that the data it collects could
conceivably be used for fingerprinting.

------
juliand
Link to the related Help Article

[https://help.duckduckgo.com/privacy/atb/](https://help.duckduckgo.com/privacy/atb/)

------
nitemice
Link is dead for me

------
knolan
I love DDG, but the country specific search simply doesn’t work, which is a
shame.

------
franze
?

